

Ask HN: Who is currently working on Google Wave sandbox?  - clb22

If you're currently working with Google Wave sandbox account as a developer, scientist, or any other personal purpose...<p>Share your sandbox username and join the HN Wave at http://bit.ly/sDQya
======
clb22
My wavesandbox username is: cleiva

------
scorpion032
sandbox name: becomingGuru

------
dpnewman
sandbox name: spherop

------
Jd
sandbox name: jdietz

